# grub z debiana nie chce dodac gentoo

## spidi

witam update-grub nie pomaga przy dodawaniu kernela z gentoo ktory skompilowalem system jest widziany ale w grubie na starcie go nie ma. Os prober tez nie pomaga.

update-grub

```
nd initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.5-netbook

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.0-netbook

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.12.0-netbook

Found linux iGenerating grub.cfg ...

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.5-netbook

Foumage: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-486

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-4-486

Found Gentoo Base System release 2.2 on /dev/sda5

done
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaz wynik:

```
ls -l /boot/*
```

- z partycji z Gentoo.

----------

## spidi

chciałem dodać gentoo z pozycjii debiana ,musiał bym odpalić live cd żeby się dostać na gentoo

to wynik polecenia na debianie 

ls -l /boot/*

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   97484 lis 20  2013 /boot/config-3.12.0-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   98266 mar  4  2014 /boot/config-3.13.5-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  134703 cze 17 02:50 /boot/config-3.2.0-4-486

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  111303 wrz  6 10:23 /boot/config-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  111303 wrz  6 08:53 /boot/config-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  110823 wrz  6 02:31 /boot/config-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  110823 wrz  6 01:42 /boot/config-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2181999 wrz  4 03:10 /boot/initrd.img-3.12.0-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2183430 wrz  5 15:24 /boot/initrd.img-3.13.5-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2671795 sie 29 22:56 /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-4-486

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2187659 wrz  6 10:33 /boot/initrd.img-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2187844 wrz  6 02:42 /boot/initrd.img-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1594336 lis 20  2013 /boot/System.map-3.12.0-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1604639 mar  4  2014 /boot/System.map-3.13.5-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1581599 cze 17 02:50 /boot/System.map-3.2.0-4-486

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1843049 wrz  6 10:23 /boot/System.map-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1844660 wrz  6 02:31 /boot/System.map-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4840864 lis 20  2013 /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.0-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4887040 mar  4  2014 /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.5-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2518240 cze 17 02:50 /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-486

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5250176 wrz  6 10:23 /boot/vmlinuz-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel2-netbook

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5277088 wrz  6 02:31 /boot/vmlinuz-4.7.2-ck2mojkernel-netbook

/boot/grub:

razem 1796

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7368 wrz 11 02:00 915resolution.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10412 wrz 11 02:00 acpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1844 wrz 11 02:00 adler32.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4644 wrz 11 02:00 affs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5092 wrz 11 02:00 afs_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4928 wrz 11 02:00 afs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1132 wrz 11 02:00 aout.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8176 wrz 11 02:00 ata.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2276 wrz 11 02:00 ata_pthru.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4236 wrz 11 02:00 at_keyboard.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5004 wrz 11 02:00 befs_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4832 wrz 11 02:00 befs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4788 wrz 11 02:00 biosdisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2544 wrz 11 02:00 bitmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3084 wrz 11 02:00 bitmap_scale.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2192 wrz 11 02:00 blocklist.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 wrz 11 02:00 boot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2636 wrz 11 02:00 boot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  27992 wrz 11 02:00 bsd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  13580 wrz 11 02:00 btrfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2032 wrz 11 02:00 bufio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2428 wrz 11 02:00 cat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 wrz 11 02:00 cdboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2652 wrz 11 02:00 chain.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1720 wrz 11 02:00 cmostest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2136 wrz 11 02:00 cmp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2813 wrz 11 02:00 command.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2368 wrz 11 02:00 configfile.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  25989 wrz 11 02:00 core.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2944 wrz 11 02:00 cpio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1684 wrz 11 02:00 cpuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    842 wrz 11 02:00 crypto.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4460 wrz 11 02:00 crypto.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4212 wrz 11 02:00 cs5536.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1952 wrz 11 02:00 datehook.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2336 wrz 11 02:00 date.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1345 wrz 11 02:00 datetime.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    106 sie 28 07:36 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 wrz 11 02:00 diskboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1968 wrz 11 02:00 dm_nv.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5580 wrz 11 02:00 drivemap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2108 wrz 11 02:00 echo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7396 wrz 11 02:00 efiemu32.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11081 wrz 11 02:00 efiemu64.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24348 wrz 11 02:00 efiemu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4632 wrz 11 02:00 elf.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1700 wrz 11 02:00 example_functional_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5904 wrz 11 02:00 ext2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4564 wrz 11 02:00 extcmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6088 wrz 11 02:00 fat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11968 wrz 11 02:00 font.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2864 wrz 11 02:00 fshelp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    149 wrz 11 02:00 fs.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2552 wrz 11 02:00 functional_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 wrz 11 02:00 g2hdr.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1824 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_arcfour.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8308 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_blowfish.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  34668 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_camellia.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17412 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_cast5.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3076 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_crc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19432 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_des.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3304 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_md4.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3988 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_md5.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2632 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_rfc2268.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19236 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_rijndael.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8752 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_rmd160.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16740 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_seed.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18092 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_serpent.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8856 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_sha1.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3660 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_sha256.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5916 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_sha512.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11940 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_tiger.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39688 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_twofish.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24712 wrz 11 02:00 gcry_whirlpool.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4084 wrz 11 02:00 gettext.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  32956 wrz 11 02:00 gfxmenu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11972 wrz 11 02:00 gfxterm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3784 wrz 11 02:00 gptsync.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10240 wrz 11 02:00 grldr.img

-r--r--r-- 1 root root   7781 wrz 11 06:42 grub.cfg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 sie 28 07:36 grubenv

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8708 wrz 11 02:00 gzio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4080 wrz 11 02:00 halt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5136 wrz 11 02:00 hashsum.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7400 wrz 11 02:00 hdparm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1292 wrz 11 02:00 hello.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2548 wrz 11 02:00 help.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3304 wrz 11 02:00 hexdump.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6184 wrz 11 02:00 hfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6020 wrz 11 02:00 hfsplus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2928 wrz 11 02:00 iorw.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6356 wrz 11 02:00 iso9660.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6192 wrz 11 02:00 jfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5928 wrz 11 02:00 jpeg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  30204 wrz 11 02:00 kernel.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4584 wrz 11 02:00 keylayouts.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2100 wrz 11 02:00 keystatus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  27624 wrz 11 02:00 legacycfg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5764 wrz 11 02:00 linux16.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10164 wrz 11 02:00 linux.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 wrz 11 02:00 lnxboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5760 wrz 11 02:00 loadenv.mod

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 sie 28 07:36 locale

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2988 wrz 11 02:00 loopback.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3716 wrz 11 02:00 lsacpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2312 wrz 11 02:00 lsapm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1804 wrz 11 02:00 lsmmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4436 wrz 11 02:00 ls.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4968 wrz 11 02:00 lspci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7216 wrz 11 02:00 lvm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9088 wrz 11 02:00 lzopio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1976 wrz 11 02:00 mdraid09.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2388 wrz 11 02:00 mdraid1x.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2144 wrz 11 02:00 memdisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2948 wrz 11 02:00 memrw.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3528 wrz 11 02:00 minicmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3884 wrz 11 02:00 minix2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3884 wrz 11 02:00 minix.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9304 wrz 11 02:00 mmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3286 wrz 11 02:00 moddep.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2492 wrz 11 02:00 msdospart.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12968 wrz 11 02:00 multiboot2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12280 wrz 11 02:00 multiboot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6716 wrz 11 02:00 nilfs2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106672 wrz 11 02:00 normal.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3556 wrz 11 02:00 ntfscomp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9620 wrz 11 02:00 ntfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2636 wrz 11 02:00 ntldr.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10432 wrz 11 02:00 ohci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1772 wrz 11 02:00 part_acorn.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1856 wrz 11 02:00 part_amiga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2192 wrz 11 02:00 part_apple.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2864 wrz 11 02:00 part_bsd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2444 wrz 11 02:00 part_gpt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     82 wrz 11 02:00 partmap.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2388 wrz 11 02:00 part_msdos.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1644 wrz 11 02:00 part_sun.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1776 wrz 11 02:00 part_sunpc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     17 wrz 11 02:00 parttool.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4568 wrz 11 02:00 parttool.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2052 wrz 11 02:00 password.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2940 wrz 11 02:00 password_pbkdf2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1420 wrz 11 02:00 pbkdf2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1272 wrz 11 02:00 pci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2568 wrz 11 02:00 play.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6596 wrz 11 02:00 png.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2740 wrz 11 02:00 probe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 wrz 11 02:00 pxeboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1408 wrz 11 02:00 pxecmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6160 wrz 11 02:00 pxe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1472 wrz 11 02:00 raid5rec.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2884 wrz 11 02:00 raid6rec.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6548 wrz 11 02:00 raid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1640 wrz 11 02:00 read.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1200 wrz 11 02:00 reboot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  41732 wrz 11 02:00 regexp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9552 wrz 11 02:00 reiserfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14628 wrz 11 02:00 relocator.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4028 wrz 11 02:00 scsi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2980 wrz 11 02:00 search_fs_file.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2980 wrz 11 02:00 search_fs_uuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2912 wrz 11 02:00 search_label.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2624 wrz 11 02:00 search.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7260 wrz 11 02:00 sendkey.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7124 wrz 11 02:00 serial.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    706 wrz 11 02:00 setjmp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5512 wrz 11 02:00 setpci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4052 wrz 11 02:00 sfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2248 wrz 11 02:00 sleep.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3972 wrz 11 02:00 squash4.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2968 wrz 11 02:00 tar.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    132 wrz 11 02:00 terminal.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3836 wrz 11 02:00 terminal.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10272 wrz 11 02:00 terminfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1508 wrz 11 02:00 test_blockarg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2816 wrz 11 02:00 testload.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5088 wrz 11 02:00 test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2940 wrz 11 02:00 tga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1763 wrz 11 02:00 trig.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1356 wrz 11 02:00 true.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6572 wrz 11 02:00 udf.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4736 wrz 11 02:00 ufs1.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5044 wrz 11 02:00 ufs2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6008 wrz 11 02:00 uhci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4296 wrz 11 02:00 usb_keyboard.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9656 wrz 11 02:00 usb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5604 wrz 11 02:00 usbms.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2048 wrz 11 02:00 usbserial_common.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2452 wrz 11 02:00 usbserial_ftdi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2812 wrz 11 02:00 usbserial_pl2303.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3760 wrz 11 02:00 usbtest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8008 wrz 11 02:00 vbe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4720 wrz 11 02:00 vga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2308 wrz 11 02:00 vga_text.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5532 wrz 11 02:00 video_bochs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5856 wrz 11 02:00 video_cirrus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19192 wrz 11 02:00 video_fb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3296 wrz 11 02:00 videoinfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     33 wrz 11 02:00 video.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10412 wrz 11 02:00 video.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4268 wrz 11 02:00 videotest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6140 wrz 11 02:00 xfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31572 wrz 11 02:00 xnu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2016 wrz 11 02:00 xnu_uuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14484 wrz 11 02:00 xzio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6360 wrz 11 02:00 zfsinfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33268 wrz 11 02:00 zfs.mod

root@debian:/home/okularnik# 

```

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> chciałem dodać gentoo z pozycjii debiana ,musiał bym odpalić live cd żeby się dostać na gentoo 

 

Co to za bzdury?

Po prostu zamontuj partycje Gentoo do jakiegoś pustego folderu w Debianie ( folder możesz utworzyć poleceniem mkdir) i pokaż listę plików z folderu /boot Gentoo.

Albo po prostu dopisz w grubie Gentoo, względnie w /etc/grub.d/* masz/możesz robić  templatki do rożnych systemów, możesz też zrobić dla Gentoo.

https://wiki.debian.org/Grub

Z reszta jak nie radzisz sobie z konfiguracją Gruba, to możesz w Debianie zainstalować extlinuxa zamiast gruba,

w Extlinuxie konfig jest banalnie prosty, łatwo tam samodzielnie dopisać system, co w Grub2 też da się zrobić, ale składnia konfigu grub.cfg jest trudniejsza.

https://wiki.debian.org/Syslinux

Masz też w Debianie grub-legacy, czyli Grub1, który na starszych komputerach też działa (nie obsługuje UEFI i tablic partycji GPT innych niż GTP-hybrid)

GPT hybrid w wyniku gdisk /dev/sd{X} wygląda tak:

```
Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
```

Z resztą najpierw zainstaluj i spróbuj w Debianie polecenia (z roota):

```
os-prober
```

To by było na tyle

----------

## robertsurma

BTW, jesteś pewien, że potrzebujesz GRUB-a?

Nie masz UEFI?

----------

